# Dropped.



## Gez (Mar 6, 2005)

Continuing a PbP that was started on a French messageboard and interrupted by two players leaving.

The best would be for the two new players to use the playerless characters, but they can be redesigned to change a few of the feats and other character options taken. They are a changeling artificer 4 and an elf sorcerer 4.

It is also possible to introduce new characters.

The game itself will be continued the way it was started, i.e., not in English.

End of the English summary.

Résumé de l'histoire: les héros forment une équipe d'investigation et d'espionnage, _les Ombres Vives_. La campagne est basée à Sharn, et nos fringants, bien que sournois, aventuriers se sont retrouvés emmêlés dans une intrigue complexe sur fond de reliques gobelines, de concurrence entre les maisons nobles, de vol, d'espionnage, et de maléfices.


----------



## arcanan (Mar 7, 2005)

ok, je suis inscrit
note que si ils veulent jouer en anglais, je suis pas contre


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

Je ne parle pas le français mais utilise un traducteur en ligne. J'ai voulu voir comment bien que ceci travaille. Me permettre de savoir comment qu'il sort. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Gez (Mar 8, 2005)

Not that well. I mean, it can be understood, but it's clumsy -- and I'm afraid for more complicated sentences, using a richer vocabulary, it would not work well at all.

That said, if I can't find interested players in French, it's possible to continue the game in English. The only remaining player just said it would be OK with him.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 8, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Not that well. I mean, it can be understood, but it's clumsy -- and I'm afraid for more complicated sentences, using a richer vocabulary, it would not work well at all.
> 
> That said, if I can't find interested players in French, it's possible to continue the game in English. The only remaining player just said it would be OK with him.




If that so, I would like to come up and try one of abadoned characters. Elf Sorcerer. 
If someone would be that nice and led me to the Character, I would translate simple things with dictionary. But would need fev tips about Elf's personality, friends and enemies he gained during the gameplay.


----------



## Ombre noire (Mar 9, 2005)

J'ai suivi avec attention votre partie, et si l'offre tient toujours, je pense bien que 
je deviendrais joueur.  
Je viens généralement tout les jours sur le forum, je pourrais donc poster relativement régulièrement.

Dans les personnages déjà existants que j'aimerais jouer, je préfère l'ensorceleur elfe. Je ne pense pas pouvoir le jouer comme Malachie l'aurait joué, mais je vais essayer de respecter le personnage.

Seul petit hic, je ne connais pas beaucoup Eberron, mais je me suis procuré le Campaign Setting en anglais, ainsi que "Sharn City of Towers". Donc, je vais tenter de lire un peu plus pour ne rien rater. A première vue je me rends compte que Eberron est vraiment bien, je pense que je vais acheter le livre de campagne(Il est traduit?).

Pour éventuellement jouer en anglais, je ne pense pas que ma maîtrise de la langue soit asser poussée pour bien jouer (je comprend très bien ce que vous dites, mais quand vient le temps de parler, j'ai quelques difficultés). Donc, si vous jouez en anglais, je ne suis pas certain de jouer (et bien sûrement pas un personnage avec 16 en charisme), mais ça peut être une expérience amusante... Mais de toute façon, je ne pense pas que vous manquerez de joueurs si vous jouer en anglais.  

Et pour finir, j'aurai besoin de quelques précisions sur l'équipement de Sibilas... j'ai bien beau chercher (dans le Complete Arcane), je n'ai pas trouver le sort "Magecraft", ni ce que c'est des grenades ébouissantes, du puechat ou un talisman de chute douce... Donc, si quelqu'un peut juste me dire ce que c'est, ça m'éclairerait (a part ça, tout est OK).

J'attends impatiemment de vos nouvelles! (en attendant, je vais relire ce que vous avez fait)

P.S.: Pourquoi est-ce que vous (on?) ne continuez pas la partie sur le SDEN? Si il y a asser de joueurs pour continuer en français, ca serait envisageable non? Ou bien est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose que je ne sais pas? J'attends vos réponses!!!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Mar 9, 2005)

Ach, I can see  that You have already two players capable of Trench. So I will take my leave, then. Good luck guys.


----------



## Gez (Mar 9, 2005)

Actually, Rik, we've only one new recruit for now, Ombre noire.

Ombre, à ma connaissance:
►La gamme Eberron n'est pas traduite, et je ne sais pas si elle le sera.
►Magecraft est dans Eberron.
►Les grenades éblouissante (flashbang pellet), le puechat (catstink) sont des objets alchimiques destiné à éblouir (de la même façon que les pierres à tonnerre assourdissent) et à rendre fou des chiens qui te pisterait. Cf. Tome & Blood, Arms & Equipment Guide, et Complete Adventurer. Le talisman de feuille morte vient de Sharn ou d'Eberron, et offre 18 mètres de chute lente (un tour). Donc, il faut bien estimer le moment de s'en servir (à la fin de la chute, pas au début) !
►Ce forum-ci est bien plus puissant que le SDEN. On peut joindre des fichier (par exemple des cartes et autres documents), on peut mieux mettre en forme le texte, et, surtout, on peut s'abonner à des fils (en utilisant le menu Thread Tools --> Subscribe to the Thread), et après, avec My Account --> My Subscribed Threads, on a la liste des fils auxquels on s'est abonné. Dernière date de mise-à-jour, par qui, etc. Je trouve ça excessivement pratique, personnellement. Sur le SDEN, le seul abonnement disponible est un qui envoit des é-mails, mais là on n'est pas obligé d'encombre sa boîte aux lettres.
Et pour faire des archives, avec Thread Tools --> Download Thread, on a un fichier texte contenant l'intégralité du fil.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 13, 2005)

Moi j'aimerais bien jouer en francais. J'ai essayer il y a quelque mois mais je n'ai pas trouver personne. 

Ca va me faire du bien d'ecrire un peu en francais. 

A+, laisse moi savoir.


----------



## Gez (Mar 13, 2005)

Et bien, si Arcanan et Ombre noir nous suivent toujours (ohé?), on va pouvoir commencer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok, une autre petite chose. Je ne suis pas tres a l'aise avec les artificers. Serait'il possible de faire un autre personage. Si c'est impossible je vais devoir me plonger dans le livre d'eberron pour voir ce que je peux faire avec cette classe. J'ai toujours eu l'impression que c'etait une classe pour les NPC.


----------



## resistor (Mar 14, 2005)

Si vous avez besoin d'un autre, je m'en interesse.  Je parle la langue, mais je n'ai jamais joué en Français.  Mais j'aimerais bien essayer!

Mais, si vous n'avez plus besoin de joueurs, ça va.


----------



## Ombre noire (Mar 14, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Et bien, si Arcanan et Ombre noir nous suivent toujours (ohé?), on va pouvoir commencer.




Depuis que j'ai posté mon dernier message que je suis le forum en attente d'un message .
Bienvenue Darkmaster! 
Bienvenue Resistor! 
Content de voir qu'on va pouvoir commencer à jouer!


----------



## arcanan (Mar 15, 2005)

Je suis toujours là Gez, t'inquiète ! 
je venais voir tous les 2 jours si il y avait du nouveau.
donc on serait 4 quelqu'un reprend l'artificier?

sinon bonjour aux nouveaux membres de l'équipe des Ombres vives! (de la part du dernier survivant  )


----------



## Gez (Mar 15, 2005)

OK. Ombre reprend Sibilas, Dark veut créer un nouveau personnage, et Resistor peut reprendre Côme.

Bon, donnez-moi un peu de temps pour créer les threads nécessaires, et on va pouvoir commencer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Arcanan, quel est ton personnage? 

Y a t'il un clerc dans le groupe?


----------



## Gez (Mar 15, 2005)

Le perso d'Arcanan est un kalashtar psion 3/roublard 1.

Il n'y a pas de prêtre ou de guérisseur quelconque.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

Parfait, je vais prendre ce role. 

Quel sont les regles de creation des personnages et quel sont les livres permis.


----------



## Gez (Mar 15, 2005)

Les règles de création pour les autres personnages furent:

30 points (achat de carac)
Niveau 4
3000 pièces d'or (moins que le budget normal, et oui! mais en échange, on a tous un chez-soi)
Livres autorisés -- tous, en fait. 

Il y avait plus ou moins des limites au début, mais personne n'en a tenu compte (d'où les interrogations d'Ombre sur l'équipement, par exemple). 

Pour te donner une idée, voilà deux des personnages:
http://gez117.free.fr/dnd/PbP/Parabelle.html
http://gez117.free.fr/dnd/PbP/Karmakadh.html

On y voit de l'équipement venu d'un peu partout, des défauts tirés des Arcanes Exhumées, etc.

Au besoin, je peut fournir des extraits des livres concernés (j'ai un scanner).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

J'aimerais essayer un pretre un peu different. Un demi-elf paragon avec des niveau de paragon humain. 

le personage aurait l'air de Pretre cloitre 1/demi-elf paragon 1/humain paragon 2

qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Gez (Mar 16, 2005)

Donc, ça nous ferait...

1d6 + 3d8 pv.
Niveau de lanceur de sort: 2
Niveau de vade-retro: 1
Niveau de savoir: 1
4 dons. (niveau 1, 2, 3, et 4)
+2 en Diplomatie et Renseignement
+2 en Fouille et Vue
+1 en Ouïe
Vision nocturne
Immunité sommeil, +2 contre enchantements

BAB de 0,5 (prêtre cloîtré)+0,75 (parangon demi-elfe)+1,5 (paragon humain x2) = +2 (2,75)
Fort de 2+0,5 (PC) + 0,33 (PDE) + 0,67 (PH) = +3 (3,5)
Ref de 2+0,33 (PC) + 0,5 (PDE) + 0,67 (PH) = +3 (3,5)
Will de 2+0,5 (PC) + 0,33 (PDE) + 1 (PH) = +3 (3,83)

(J'utilise les bonus fractionnel pour les multiclassages importants.)

Ça me parait OK. Je suppose que la divinité choisie sera Aureon, le dieu du savoir, ou alors la Légion Souveraine dans son ensemble.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Tout un choc de voir toutes ces traductions.

La seule qui requiert une confirmation c'est dons. Est-ce la traduction pour feat?

Je n'ai pas mes livres presentement, je vais essayer de terminer le personnage ce soir. N'oublie pas que je vis 6hrs dans le passe


----------



## Gez (Mar 16, 2005)

Vouaip.

Personnellement, je préférais talent comme traduction, mais si je commence la liste de mes doléances au sujet des traduction, ça pourrait prendre plusieurs jours...


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

Gez, excuse moi le travail est tres prenant ces jours ci. Je vais essayer de terminer le personnage avant la fin de la semaine. est-ce Ok


----------



## Gez (Mar 17, 2005)

Ça ira.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

Pour ce qui est de la divinite je pensais prendre le dieu du commerce avec charme et commerce comme domaine. 

J'aimerais qu'il soit doue en commerce, vente, comptabilite, marketing ect... Comment pourrais je representer ca? Je pensais avec des skills en diplomatie, sense motive, bluff, knowledge (local), knowledge geography, knowledge history, profession(Gerant d'entreprise) ou quelque chose similaire.

Je sais que le build n'est pas tres orthodoxe et utile pour un groupe d'aventurier mais je crois qu'il peut etre interressant a jouer. 

Je me demandais aussi si tu ne connaitrais pas un feat/habilite qui lui permettrais d'aider les autres a faire certaines action grace a son "Common sense" et son esprit d'organisation. Je pourrais sacrifier quelque abilite pour avoir ce type d'habilete. Je vais faire des recherches de mon cote.

Le personnage sera tres oriente sur les abilite mental str 8, int 16, wis 16, dex 8, con 10, cha 16 au 4 niveau.


----------



## arcanan (Mar 17, 2005)

penses-tu ! on a toujours besoin d'un type qui connait les receleurs et autres clients potentiels et qui s'assure qu'on ne se fasse pas floué au passage.

par contre, si tu veux nous accompagner lors des actions noctures, je te conseille un minimum en discrétion, déplacement silencieux, escalade, voire acrobatie(tumble).
j'éviterai aussi un malus en dex

mais c'est ton perso, fait comme tu veux (tant qu'il ne met pas en danger le succès d'une mission, pas de problème de mon point de vue. à la base on est quand même un groupe de terrain)


----------



## Gez (Mar 17, 2005)

Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil aux Complete Adventurer et Races of Destiny, il y aura peut-être des trucs de ce genre dedans.

En attendant, voilà le début de l'aventure.

J'y placerais bientôt le reste de l'histoire, jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse reprendre là où on en était.


----------



## Gez (Mar 17, 2005)

J'ai pas particulièrement trouvé de don pour le "bon sens" mais j'ai listé ceux qui peuvent être utile pour un prêtre magouilleur et ne réchignant pas à intervenir sur le terrain.

Alors, il y a:

Races of Destiny

*City Slicker*
Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information, et Knowledge: Local sont toujours des compétences de classe.
Ne peut-être pris qu'au premier niveau.

*Human Heritage*
Considéré comme demi-humain plutôt que demi-elfe. Sous-type humain en plus d'elfe. Gagne 4 points de compétence.

*Inside Connection*
Avec une organisation de ton choix (ton église, par exemple, ou bien les 60, peut-être, ou alors une des maison dracomarquées...) tu gagne un bonus de circonstance de +4 sur Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledge: Local, et Sense Motive.
On peut prendre ce feat plusieurs fois, pour plusieurs organisations différentes.

*Sociable Personality*
Demi-elfe avec Charisme 13 ou plus.
Permet de retirer tout test de Diplomatie ou Renseignement. (Mais il faut alors accepter le nouveau tirage, même s'il est moins bien que l'ancien.)

*Urban Stealth*
Connaissance: Local 2 rangs ou plus.
Donne un bonus de +3 en Hide et Move Silently dans des environnements urbains.

Dans les feats de CoAd, je ne vois rien qui se rapporte particulièrement à ce thème, toutefois.

(Je pense que si j'avais eu accès à Races of Destiny plus tôt, j'aurais pris Urban Stealth et/ou City Slicker pour Parab'...)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

Peut-etre qu'un barde serait plus approprier alors?


----------



## arcanan (Mar 17, 2005)

disons qu'il se fondrait plus facilement dans la troupe; (et tu resterais le guérisseur du groupe )


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

Eliot Odurt 

Bard 4 (demi-elfe substitution level 1)

str 10
int 14
wis 12
Dex 14
con 10
Cha 17 +1lvl

Hp 16
BAB +3

fort +1
Ref +6
will +5

AC Mithril Chain shirt 4 + 2 Dex AC 16 (17 when wearing buckler)
Init +2

MW short bow +6 1d6 20/x3 60ft
MW rapier +4 1d6 18-20/x2


Diplomacy +16 (7r+3cha+4syn+2HE)
bluff +10(7+3cha)
sense motive +8(7+1)
perform(Oratory/motivation) +10(7+3)
knowledge local +7 (5r+2int) 
hide +4 (2r+2dex)
spot +3 (1r+1wis+1HE)
listen +3(1r+1wis+1HE)
move silently +4(2r+2dex)
Gather information +14(7+3+2he+2syn)
appraise +7(5r+2int)
search +7 (4r+2+1HE)
decipher script +2(1/2r+2int)
disable device +2(1/2r+2int)
handle animal +3(1/2r+3cha)
all other knowledge +2(1/2r+2int)
Open lock +2(1/2r+2dex) (+4 with MW thieves tool)
All profession +1(1/2r+1wis)
sleight of hand +2(1/2r+2dex)
spellcraft +2(1/2r+2int)
tumble +2(1/2r+2dex)
Use magic dev +3(1/2r+3cha)



feats 
sociable personality
Jack of all trade 

ability: Spell 3/3/1, Bardic music 4/day, bardic knowledge +6, fascinate, inspire courage +1, soothing voice, Inspire competence. 

Imunity to sleep, +2 saves against enchantement, Elven blood
language:Common, elven, gnome (venant de quelque connection avec les gnomes de Zilargo) and Draconic

Spell:
0th: Presdigitation, detect magic, read magic, light, mage hand, lullaby
1st: alterself, charm person, Expeditious retreat
2nd: invisibility, Heroism

Equipment:
Mithril chain shirt 
Mw short bow
40 arrows
Mw rapier 
wand of CLW 50 charges 
MW buckler
backpack
MW thieves tool
1 hooded lantern (1 oil pint)
1 oil pint
3 sunrod
1 disguise kit (10 uses)
Traveler's outfit
Courtier's outfit
143.8gp

Bon il ne reste que le background


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

J'ai terminer la mecanique. En passant tout est en anglais car je n'ai aucun livre en francais. Meme quand je joues a la table j'utilise les termes technique anglais bien que nous jouions en francais.  

Je vais lire l'intro, j'aimerais bien savoir comment tu compte introduire Eliot Odurt dans l'histoire pour que je puisse adapter sa bio.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

Gez, les trois entrees dans la IC thread, c'est un resume de ce qui est arrive avant ou c'est l'intro a celles ci?


----------



## Gez (Mar 21, 2005)

C'est ce qui est arrivé avant (parfois avec quelques ajouts).


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 21, 2005)

As-tu des idee pour la Bio de mon character?

Comment songes-tu l'introduire? 

J'aime bien avoir un personnage qui colle a l'histoire et a l'environement. Si tu veux je peux inventer une histoire mais elle sera probablement completement disjointe de l'histoire.


----------



## arcanan (Mar 23, 2005)

De fait ça va pas être aisé d'incorporer un nouvel arrivant, vu que la partie c'est interrompu en plein cambriolage... sinon il suffit de dire que tu étais déjà dans le groupe.


----------



## Gez (Mar 23, 2005)

Je pense que le perso de DarkMaster (et peut-être un autre aussi, j'ai reçu des PM) seront plutôt introduit _après_ le cambriolage.


----------



## arcanan (Mar 29, 2005)

On commence quand?


----------



## Gez (Mar 29, 2005)

Bientôt. Le week-end pascal m'a retardé dans mes efforts pour retranscrire (et corriger parfois) les évènements passé (rapport à un petit-frère en vacance m'empêchant d'utiliser l'ordinateur assez longtemps), mais c'est bientôt fini. Il devrait y avoir au moins une autre mise-à-jour de l'histoire aujourd'hui, peut-être aussi la suite et fin.

Je vais aussi copier les caracs de Sibilas et Côme, pour que leur joueurs puissent reprendre les caractéristique (et au besoin les aménager plus à leur goût).


----------



## Gez (Apr 5, 2005)

Si vous êtes toujours intéressés, voilà à partir de quoi vous pouvez faire ou refaire les personnages abandonnés:

Les stats de Côme le changelin sont là:
http://membres.lycos.fr/legandalf/changelin.htm

Les stats de Sibilas:
Nom : Sibilas Prinng
Genre : mâle
Race : elfe
Classe : ensorceleur 4
Alignement : neutre bon

FOR 10 -- 0
Dex 16 -- 3
Con 10 -- 0
Int 14 -- 2
SAG 10 -- 0
Cha 16 -- 3

Points de vie : 4+2+3+3 = 12

CA 12, Contact 12, Surpris 9
Init +3
BAB +2
Déplacement 30 pieds
vig +1, Ref +6, vol +4

+2 au bâton, 1d6
+ 6 à l’arbalète légère 1d8 (19/20x2, 24m)


taille : 165 cm
poids : 128 livres
âge : 129 ans
cheveux : bruns
yeux : bruns

compétences :

Acrobaties (dex) 3
++Art de la magie (int) : 4
++Artisanat (int) alchimie : 10
++Bluff (cha) 9
++Concentration (con) 3
++Connaissances (arcanes) int 6
Déguisement (cha) 3
Déplacement silencieux (dex) 3
Détection (sag) 5
Diplomatie (cha) 3
Discrétion (dex) 3
Équilibre (dex) 3
Équitation (dex) 3
Escalade (for) 0
Estimation (int) 2
Évasion (dex) 3
Fouille (int) 3
Intimidation (cha) 3
Maîtrise des cordes (dex) 3
Natation (for) 0
++Perception auditive (sag) 7
Premiers secours (sag) 0
++Profession (amuseur) (sag) 4
Psychologie (sag) 0
Renseignements (cha) 5
Saut (for) 0
Survie (sag) 3

Défaut : vulnérable (-1 en AC)

Dons (3) : least dragonmark of shadow (image mineure 1x/j), nighthaunt (don de complete arcane : prestidigitation, lumières dansantes et serviteur invisible 1x/J), héritage draconique (complete arcane : dragon bleu)

traits de race :
• Immunité contre les sorts et effets magiques de type sommeil ; bonus racial de +2 aux jets de sauvegarde contre les sorts et effets magiques de l’école des enchantements.
• Vision nocturne. Les elfes voient deux fois plus loin que les humains dans des conditions de faible éclairage (clarté de la lune ou des étoiles, torche, etc.). Dans ces conditions, ils distinguent toujours parfaitement les couleurs et les détails.
• Maniement des armes. Tous les elfes possèdent les dons Maniement d’une arme de guerre pour l’épée longue, la rapière, l’arc long (y compris les arcs longs composites) et l’arc court (y compris les arcs courts composites).
• Bonus racial de +2 aux tests de Détection, Fouille et Perception auditive. Lorsqu’ils passent à moins de 1,50 mètre d’une porte dissimulée ou d’un passage secret, ils ont droit à un test de Fouille automatique afin de voir s’ils le remarquent.
parle le commun, l’elfe, le gnome, le gobelin.
héritage draconique : +1 contre le sommeil, paralysie et électricité


traits de classe :
familier : belette (Briphnine)
Animal de taille TP
Dés de vie : 6
Initiative : +2
Vitesse de déplacement : 20 pieds (4 cases), escalade 6 m
Classe d’armure : 16 (+2 taille, +2 Dex+2 nat), contact 14, pris au dépourvu 14
Attaque de base/lutte : +2/–10
Attaque : morsure (+6 corps à corps, 1d3–4)
Attaque à outrance : morsure (+4 corps à corps, 1d3–4)
Espace occupé/allonge : 75 cm/0 m
Attaques spéciales : fixation
Particularités : odorat, vision nocturne
Jets de sauvegarde : Réf +4, Vig +2, Vol +5
Caractéristiques : For 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Sag 12, Cha 5
Compétences : Déplacement silencieux +8, Détection +3, Discrétion +11, Équilibre +10, Escalade +10
Dons : Attaque en finesse
Combat
Fixation (Ext). Si la belette réussit à mordre sa proie, elle utilise ses puissantes mâchoires pour s’accrocher à elle et lui inflige automatiquement des dégâts de morsure tant qu’elle reste accrochée. À partir de cet instant, la belette perd son bonus de Dex à la CA, qui passe à 14.
Une belette ainsi fixée peut être frappée à l’aide d’une arme, mais également agrippée. Pour l’ôter, la victime doit réussir à l’immobiliser.
Compétences. La belette bénéficie d’un bonus racial de +4 aux tests de Déplacement silencieux, ainsi que d’un bonus racial de +8 aux tests d’Équilibre et d’Escalade. Elle utilise son modificateur de Dextérité (et non celui de Force) aux tests d’Escalade, même si elle est pressée ou menacée.


sorts connus :
0 : détection magie, son imaginaire, prestidigitation, lecture de la magie, lumières dansantes, rayon de givre
1 : magecraft, orbe d’électricité (CA), image silencieuse
2 : invisibilité

sorts par jour : 6/7/4


Historique :
Né sur les routes de Valenar, dans la troupe de jongleurs où voyageaient ses parents, Sibilas n’a jamais quitté cette vois, même lorsque ses parents, pour plus de stabilité, se sont installés à Taer Valaestas, où son père devint alchimiste militaire et sa mère musicienne de troupe. Mais Sibilas n’aimait guère cette cité, froide et militariste, et vers l’âge de 35 ans partit sur les routes des royaumes, rejoignant finalement les rangs de la maison Phiarlan, qui sût tirer profit de ses capacités et l’instruire dans sa véritable vocation. En effet, Sibilas aime amuser la galerie, épater les enfants, faire rire les soldats et séduire les dames (son plus gros problème). Avec ses illusions, il va de cour en cour, d’auberge en taverne, tout en écoutant rumeurs et confidences, pour le plus grand bien de sa maison. Il y a six ans, il a échoué en Brelande, où il a décidé de « s’installer ». Il parcourt le pays, revenant à Sharn ou à Wroat une fois les scandales qu’il a déclenchés oubliés. Depuis peu, il s’est associé à une bande de gens de l’ombre, qu’il aime aider de toutes ses capacités, sentant qu’il trouve là une véritable fraternité de cœur.

Sibilas est un joyeux drille, toujours souriant et blaguant, même si la plupart des gens n’aimeraient pas l’avoir pour ami, car son caractère peut parfois devenir sombre. S’il a beaucoup d’admirateurs (surtout féminines) il a peu de vrais amis, car il a du mal à exprimer ce qu’il a au fond du cœur. Ce qu’il ne peut exprimer en paroles, il le montre par gestes, mais ses capacités ne lui font pas toujours que des amis. Illusionniste de profession, il se vêt lors de représentations de ses vêtements de mage, rouges et or, restant en tenue sombre en d’autres temps. Il aime passer inaperçu, même si sans sa magie il n’est pas très doué pour ça. Il sait qu’il est quelqu’un de spécial, et c’est un fardeau parfois lourd à porter. Heureuseusement, le bavardage constant de sa belette, Briphninne, l'amuse toujours autant.

Equipement (reste 154 po):
bâton (gratuit)
arbalète légère de maître (335po) + carquois et 20 carreaux
sac à dos (2 livres, 2 po)
tenue en morphotissagen 500po contenant (5) :
tenue de voyageur
tenue de mage (30po)
tenue de noble (75po)
tenue de paysan
tenue sacerdotale de la cour immortelle (5po)

encre et stylet (8 po)
5 feuilles de parchemin (1 po)
lanterne à capote 7 po
2 flasques de feu acidique (10po pour moi) 20po
2 flasques de gel alchimique (9po pour moi) 18po
2 flasques d’étincelle alchimique (9po pour moi) 18 po
2 bâtons fumigène puant (27 po pour moi) 54 po
3 flasques d’acide (4po pour moi) 12 po
2 pierres à tonnerre (10po pour moi) 20 po
3 sacoches immobilisantes (17 po pour moi) 51 po
papiers d’identification (2po)
talisman de chute douce (50po)
matériel d’alchimie +2 (500 po)
Une dose de Puechat (CA) 17 pour moi
Trois grenades éblouissantes (CA) (17) 51 pour moi
Baguette éternelle de bouclier 2x/j 820 po
Ceinture spéciale pour attacher mes fioles (avec protection, estimé par moi à 250 po)


----------



## Ombre noire (May 10, 2005)

Personellement, je suis toujours intéressé, mais est-ce qu'on va continuer la partie bientôt? C'est mort depuis un bout de temps, et je me demandais si je devais encore avoir l'espoir de jouer à cette partie Eberron...:\ 

En espérant avoir des nouvelles bientôt...
Ombre Noire


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2005)

Ben... Les autres n'ont pas donné signe de vie depuis bien longtemps... :\


----------



## Urbandruid (May 10, 2005)

Dang, Here's an Eberron game and the only thing holding me back is having slept through four years of French in highschool.  Oh and apparently a french instructor who couldn't be understood by either Canadians or Parisians.  The Peggy Hill of French.  *sigh*  

Uhm... bon apetit!  Wait.. that's not right..   Voulez vous couch... no now I KNOW that's not the right thing to say.  Bonjour et bon chance.  

and my apologies for anything unfortunate I might have attempted to say in a language I sadly abandoned.


----------



## Gez (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry about that. 

And it seems you haven't missed much anyway...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2005)

Je suis toujours la, je ne fais qu'attendre que ca redemare.


----------



## arcanan (Jun 6, 2005)

je suis également toujours 'vivant'

(sorry pour répondre si tard, mais avec le temps qui passait je venais vérifier de moins en moins souvent ... et avec les exams en plus ...)


----------



## Gez (Jun 6, 2005)

Mouais, ben je crois qu'on peut laisser tomber, alors. :\


----------



## arcanan (Jun 7, 2005)

pourquoi? il y a trois joueurs qui attendent le lancement (dont moi: j'y tient à mon perso)


----------



## Gez (Jun 7, 2005)

Ben, j'en suis pas vraiment sûr. Resistor et Ombre noire n'ont pas donné signes de vie depuis longtemps...


----------



## Ombre noire (Jun 7, 2005)

Mais moi je suis encore ici!

J'ai été très occupé ces temps-ci, et je le serai encore 2 semaines de temps (examens de fin d'année oblige...), mais je ne veux pas vous lâcher! 

J'ai pas donné signe de vie parce que je me suis dit que ca serait suffisant de ne pas donner de signe de mort, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire... Bref, je surveille quand même mes messages, et j'attend la suite du résumé de l'histoire.  

Mais si ça ne tente plus aux autres joueurs de jouer, il est vrai que ça ne sert à rien d'entretenir de faux espoirs...

Ombre Noire


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2005)

Ditto ici. J'attend toujours que ca demarre.


----------



## makky (Jul 1, 2005)

Vous avez de la place pour un quatrième joueur? Je prendrais la place de Urbandruid


----------



## arcanan (Jul 5, 2005)

moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient mais je me demande si gez va vraiment continuer...


----------



## Wildhorn (Mar 30, 2007)

arcanan said:
			
		

> moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient mais je me demande si gez va vraiment continuer...




Es-ce que cette partie marche toujour? parce si oui, je voudrais la rejoindre!


----------

